# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  CLAMP's 1-Shot Gate 7 Manga to Appear in Jump Square - Anime News Network

## Dream Guide Team

*CLAMP's 1-Shot Gate 7 Manga to Appear in Jump Square**Anime News Network**...* the following description: Between our conscious, waking world and the subconscious state of slumber, there is a thinly veiled plane of *lucid dreaming*. *...***

----------

